# Profoto A1 speedlight leaked.



## Chaitanya (Sep 15, 2017)

Very interesting new speedlight from Profoto. 
https://www.dpreview.com/news/8855464127/leak-profoto-is-preparing-to-release-its-first-ever-speedlight-the-profoto-a1


----------



## JonB8305 (Sep 16, 2017)

WANT! I started with profoto d1 and then got a Canon EX 600 and couldn't quite get the hang of it. always the odd man out in my kit, now with this product i can fully close the gap.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 16, 2017)

Why?

What makes this so special?

sek



JonB8305 said:


> WANT! I started with profoto d1 and then got a Canon EX 600 and couldn't quite get the hang of it. always the odd man out in my kit, now with this product i can fully close the gap.


----------



## pwp (Sep 16, 2017)

Just did a Google search for Profoto a1 speedlight, just the DPReview piece that the OP posted and nothing else. Lighting Rumors must have had an item, but has taken it down. Pretty big spend for a speedlight! Think I'll be sticking with my three 600ex rt speedlights for some time.

https://www.dpreview.com/news/8855464127/leak-profoto-is-preparing-to-release-its-first-ever-speedlight-the-profoto-a1

-pw


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 16, 2017)

Goodness, and I thought the Canon 600EX expensive... I ain't seen nothin' yet apparently.


----------



## JonB8305 (Sep 19, 2017)

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1357058-STUD/profoto_901201_a1_studio_light_for.html/


----------



## JonB8305 (Sep 19, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Why?
> 
> What makes this so special?
> 
> ...



For me it integrates seamlessly with the rest of my profoto flashes, easy to use interface, rechargeable battery. 

Since this serves two purposes being a air-ttl remote (retails for over $350) and a speedlight, the price isn't that outrageous. 

Anyone want to buy an extremely gently used 600 EX


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 19, 2017)

It has been announced officially and certainly looks like a good light for anyone use is using Profoto system. 

https://profoto.com/us/a1

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explora/photography/news/new-profoto-a1-studio-light-camera-or-choice-yours

https://www.adorama.com/alc/profoto-a1-studio-lighting-in-the-palm-of-your-hand


----------



## jaayres20 (Sep 19, 2017)

There are quite a few strobes that integrate seamlessly with the Canon system. For example I have the Indra 500 which has all of the features of the Canon speed light and the extra power. I just can't imagine spending all that money on a speedlight, especially if most wedding photographers use 2-3 speedlights. I often have two off camera flashes, and on camera flash, and a strobe all going on in different areas of a wedding reception. If that were a profoto system it would be A LOT of money.


----------

